# super reds + regular reds



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

can they breed w/ eachother?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would expect so, if they ever.. They're still P. Natts..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess so: same species after all...

On the other hand: would a red and a yellow natt reproduce?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Of course they can. DOnt expect a super super red RB. Most likely its a half super red and half reg red


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rock: they are both p natts


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yup, they're the same specie


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

what exactly is the differance between a regular and ''super''red???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dpwright said:


> what exactly is the differance between a regular and ''super''red???


 Not much: those so-called super reds are wild-caught P. nattereri (redbelly) that are collected in northern Brasil (if I remember correctly), and have a very bright red belly (almost fluorescent...), much more vivid in color than most tank-raised reds (and some other wild-caught specimen from other area's).

Besides that, there's hardly any difference: some will say they are much more agressive, in general and during feeding time, than 'normal' reds, but I think that's at least partly because they are wild-caught, not because they are "super" (imo...)

But in the end, they're all the same species...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, they can breed


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

terns and reds can breed? i know theyre both natts, i wonder what that would look like


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

red plus yellow equals orange?


----------

